# Avia watch - opinion needed



## hughlle (Aug 23, 2015)

361363500438

Considering replacing my fathers old Aviawatch if a service is too expensive for me to pay out (it is old and very very tired and worn) I was wondering if this watch is good value for money (£150 is probably the very limit of my price range)

While i'd like to get him an Avia, is there anything else in that kind of price range (second hnd) that I should look out for? Preferably a dress watch instead of something clunky like a diver.

any help much appreciated 

Hugh


----------



## BondandBigM (Apr 4, 2007)

Is it not viable to get his original watch restored, you see some that come back looking almost new if it's been in the right hands.


----------



## hughlle (Aug 23, 2015)

BondandBigM said:


> Is it not viable to get his original watch restored, you see some that come back looking almost new if it's been in the right hands.


I'm a student, so given the kind of prices thrown around the forum for a "simple" clean of a mechanical watch, I don't think it is within my budget alas. It would require a LOT of work. It has not been worn as a dress watch, but rather as a workhorse. Whether he was out fishing, in the toolshed, whatever, he would be wearing that watch. And it rather shows. The mechanism does actually look rather clean (first time I've taken the back of a mechanical and seen all the workings first hand, shiny and pretty!) not that i'd know what a dirty mechanism looked like


----------



## scottswatches (Sep 22, 2009)

I like vintage Avia watches, but I'd also consider vintage Rotary or Accurist watches too.


----------



## BondandBigM (Apr 4, 2007)

hughlle said:


> BondandBigM said:
> 
> 
> > Is it not viable to get his original watch restored, you see some that come back looking almost new if it's been in the right hands.
> ...


Fair comment, it was just a thought that it would be nice for him to get his old watch back.


----------



## hughlle (Aug 23, 2015)

BondandBigM said:


> hughlle said:
> 
> 
> > BondandBigM said:
> ...


Definitely. I'm still looking around, and think I ust heard him back through the front door so might just break the surprise and ask him if he is even interested in having his old watch back in ship shape order or if he doesn't really care and is happy with his plastic quartz job.


----------



## PC-Magician (Apr 29, 2013)

Get the dial cleaned fit a new crystal and strap.

A service for this would cost around £50 as long as no parts are needed.

I have had great service from http://www.woodlandtechnical.co.uk/

Greg is rather busy at present so be patient.

He has two of mine at present. :yes:


----------



## BondandBigM (Apr 4, 2007)

PC-Magician said:


> Get the dial cleaned fit a new crystal and strap.
> 
> A service for this would cost around £50 as long as no parts are needed.
> 
> ...


I've never had or had work done an old watches such as this but that doesn't sound unreasonable, I can't help thing that the never versions from the companies mentioned, Rotary, Avia, Accurist and so on won't be a patch on the originals.


----------



## hughlle (Aug 23, 2015)

Many thanks guys. Well in the end being sensible paid off. I spoilt the surprise by asking him about it, but turns out that it has not been serviced in a LONG time, and he doesn't wear it as despite how dirty it is, he wears it only for extravagant occasions. Despite it contradicting what I read, it is a gold plated case, and a 15 jewel movement. The gold finish would explain how it is so badly marked). He said he has had the watch since he was 7 years old (so it is a minimum of 55 years old.

What a shame, I guess i'll just have to spend that money on myself 

Thanks for that link PC-Magician. Definitely good to have some kind of contact in the repair and service business. Something i'd yet to look into in any shape or form.


----------



## PC-Magician (Apr 29, 2013)

hughlle said:


> Many thanks guys. Well in the end being sensible paid off. I spoilt the surprise by asking him about it, but turns out that it has not been serviced in a LONG time, and he doesn't wear it as despite how dirty it is, he wears it only for extravagant occasions. Despite it contradicting what I read, it is a gold plated case, and a 15 jewel movement. The gold finish would explain how it is so badly marked). He said he has had the watch since he was 7 years old (so it is a minimum of 55 years old.
> 
> What a shame, I guess i'll just have to spend that money on myself
> 
> Thanks for that link PC-Magician. Definitely good to have some kind of contact in the repair and service business. Something i'd yet to look into in any shape or form.


What ever you do don't part with the Watch, in my opinion it is well worth saving.

Oh and your very welcome anytime. :thumbsup:


----------



## hughlle (Aug 23, 2015)

PC-Magician said:


> hughlle said:
> 
> 
> > Many thanks guys. Well in the end being sensible paid off. I spoilt the surprise by asking him about it, but turns out that it has not been serviced in a LONG time, and he doesn't wear it as despite how dirty it is, he wears it only for extravagant occasions. Despite it contradicting what I read, it is a gold plated case, and a 15 jewel movement. The gold finish would explain how it is so badly marked). He said he has had the watch since he was 7 years old (so it is a minimum of 55 years old.
> ...


he will keep it til he dies and no way id sell it.


----------



## scottswatches (Sep 22, 2009)

BondandBigM said:


> BondandBigM said:
> 
> 
> > PC-Magician said:
> ...


----------



## hughlle (Aug 23, 2015)

Well I've spent the day reading around on this or that, and while I still like the idea of getting an avia for myself if I see one in good nick and at a good price, I've also been looking at some other vintage gold plated watches.

I rather like the look of this, and it is certainly at the lower end of my price bracket

281784454499

But then I also have my eye on this which I rather like  I looked into Vintage rotary following the suggestions in the thread.

121733873523

Not sure what either are really worth though.

I'm still tempted by that 14kt Avia @ £125, although am slightly apprehensive as the listings description mentions how it is a lovely calendar watch (and unless that means something other than it has a calendar function) then to me it sounds like the description is a generic copy and paste job which is a little worrisome. I might go and read a little bit more into Smiths Astral as despite not knowing much about the watches other than they are English, they are very pretty 

I'm just on a bender for a gold watch now as you may have noticed  but might as well get the best my budget will permit


----------



## scottswatches (Sep 22, 2009)

that Avia you originally spotted is only 14kt plated - be careful


----------



## hughlle (Aug 23, 2015)

scottswatches said:


> that Avia you originally spotted is only 14kt plated - be careful


While there are going to be odd exceptions, I didn't think it very likely to come across something that is solid gold in that kind of price bracket. If you've spotted a better option feel free to share  I'm beginning to get a little overwhelmed by ebay now given my relative lack of knowledge on the subject.


----------



## hughlle (Aug 23, 2015)

Hello again everyone  Just thought i'd update you on the progress. result: whoops 

Got stuck in Bristol waiting for the car to be serviced, and spent a little bit of money on some drywors and a whole heap of clothes for the winter, then I paid off the £800 service bill, so my watch budget decreased a might and I ended up accidentally enting a bid too high, entering a "why the hell not" bid, and then bought one buy it now  so I now have 6 watches in the post  12 in 30 days isn't a bate rate haha

This just cropped up, and while not gold, is the one I had been after and while it could use a new crystal, no huge task I imagine, is in pretty nice nick for only £25  bargain if you ask me, given how reliable my fathers has been.










This one I just stuck a bid on because why not, ended up getting it for £10! Shame about the dial but I'm sure something can be done about it.










This one was a bit impulse, and despite their abundance, I still loved it and think it should last a while given it is supposedly from a reputable brand  there is actually one around that has an even nicer dial imo, same blue but with even hour numbers. Tempted to buy it as well because why the hell not  I did just get offered another 3 days work before I head back to uni. Sod saving, my uni budget is honed to a T already.










All have their flaws and areas to repair/service by the look of the picks, but overall very happy with the watches, even if I did accidentally bid a little too much (for my budget, and possibly the watch) for the Tissot.


----------



## PC-Magician (Apr 29, 2013)

£800 service bill, my god what have you got?

Max I have ever paid is £280

Nice watches. :biggrin:


----------



## hughlle (Aug 23, 2015)

PC-Magician said:


> £800 service bill, my god what have you got?
> 
> Max I have ever paid is £280
> 
> Nice watches. :biggrin:


Not even my car haha. Been lent my mums for the summer. It is a big number but a lot of things were overdue, and it included replacing both front brake disks and drums or whatnot. Glow lamps, bushes, bit of this and that.

Got to stop buying watches! I've already bought more than I have had time to wear.


----------



## PC-Magician (Apr 29, 2013)

Love that Glow Lamps. :laugh:

You mean Glow Plugs.

mechanics course required.

All in good jest.


----------



## Stan (Aug 7, 2003)

hughlle said:


> Hello again everyone  Just thought i'd update you on the progress. result: whoops
> 
> Got stuck in Bristol waiting for the car to be serviced, and spent a little bit of money on some drywors and a whole heap of clothes for the winter, then I paid off the £800 service bill, so my watch budget decreased a might and I ended up accidentally enting a bid too high, entering a "why the hell not" bid, and then bought one buy it now  so I now have 6 watches in the post  12 in 30 days isn't a bate rate haha
> 
> ...


You really like the vintage style of watches don't you? I think that's a good thing, young men admiring the watches my father owned and that I also admire.

Good luck in your quest, learn how to fix 'em and enjoy the hell out of them. :wink:

Because of your enthusiasm, I'll try to post some of my vintage watches in the oldies thread on Sundays.

It's encouraging to see a young person interested in elegant watches and it may bring the missing spark back to a watch forum that has missed such enthusiasm for some time.


----------



## hughlle (Aug 23, 2015)

PC-Magician said:


> Love that Glow Lamps. :laugh:
> 
> You mean Glow Plugs.
> 
> ...


Haha, that is probably the one. Am I mixing words here? 



Stan said:


> hughlle said:
> 
> 
> > Hello again everyone  Just thought i'd update you on the progress. result: whoops
> ...


I've always loved old. Be it mahogany tables, old silver cutlery sets, watches. I just love things that have a history behind them. Sure NOS is nice, but I equally enjoy knowing i'm using something that someone somewhere at some point was using many many years ago. Rather humbling.

I love old, but to me that means a story. Otherwise I might as well buy new unless the decision is style specific. I've very slender wrists so vintage suits me perfectly.


----------



## Stan (Aug 7, 2003)

Understood. :wink: Do you preserve and care for antiques? Despite the original value of them? Do you prefer to preserve them rather than profit from them?

Just asking irrelevant questions, not dissing you. :wink:


----------



## hughlle (Aug 23, 2015)

Stan said:


> Understood. :wink: Do you preserve and care for antiques? Despite the original value of them? Do you prefer to preserve them rather than profit from them?
> 
> Just asking irrelevant questions, not dissing you. :wink:


At this kind of price point it is not really about monetary value (the avias i love the styling on, but it's also because it's my dads fav watch brand and like with some of my paintings, they are just things that have been around me my whole life. I was just brought up as an antique by an antique. Old is pretty and history is symbolic and thought provoking 

Not sure how this will sit with some people, but I often make a habbit of not preserving and caring for antiques  Sure certain things, especially if they are of value, will be looked after, but many things, be it a table or some books or whatnot, I just use as if they were bought from John Lewis, It wasn't antique to the person who first ought it, it was just a watch, so i'll continue that trend and just use it in the manner it was first purchased for. not to be tucked away in a safe never to see the light of day. I want my belongings to continue to gain character and a history, not sit frozen in time.


----------



## Robin S (Nov 1, 2008)

Careful, if you are like me and a bit of a hoarder who buys but can never sell, the volume soon grows. :wacko:

That first Avia, looks like just scratches on the crystal rather than cracks. If so easy to get rid of them with a bit of polishing with Brasso; works like magic. Just make sure not to rub the gold plating with it as it will strip that off within moments.

The Tissot looks to have a hand refinished dial, lots of 'refurbished' about on eBay and many will disappoint when you get them in hand, just something to watch for when trawling eBay.

You may want an Avia Swissonic in your collection (see below), they come up on eBay now and again; also if interested new check out the Avia chronograph on Amazon, seems like a good deal.


----------



## hughlle (Aug 23, 2015)

Robin S said:


> Careful, if you are like me and a bit of a hoarder who buys but can never sell, the volume soon grows. :wacko:
> 
> That first Avia, looks like just scratches on the crystal rather than cracks. If so easy to get rid of them with a bit of polishing with Brasso; works like magic. Just make sure not to rub the gold plating with it as it will strip that off within moments.
> 
> ...


Yeah, the Tissot was a bit of a whoops. Was umming and erring over it anyways because of the dial. There was solid bidding on the watch though so if it turns out I don't like it i should be able to get my money back without too much of an issue. And worst case is i go and aqquire some watch tools and see if can't can't locate a dial on its own and have a crack at taking it all apart  I'm rather itching to have a go at pulling a mechanical to pieces 

Not a fan of square watches on the whole (i'm not creating a true collection, rather only buying what i would enjoy wearing  ), and not a fan of quartz either RE amazon Avia


----------



## vinn (Jun 14, 2015)

ill bet that auto mechanic has a nice collection of "clunky diver watches"


----------



## Julian Latham (Jul 25, 2005)

The Russian 2209 movement is very slim and the cases are nicely 'understated'. Try an ebay search for luch 2209. They are also branded Poljot & Sekonda.


----------



## hughlle (Aug 23, 2015)

The one I was after is still in the post, but received this, and its a real shame. Looks like someone removed the 12 and 6 for spares, hut the watch runs like a champ. Hasn't lost a minute in what, getting on 36 hours. Will have to look into the cost of repair or if I can find a cheap for spares I can get the dial from.


----------

